
Buying a laptop for work and travel – choose the OS/software first - contentkraft
https://lifesimply.rocks/buying-a-laptop-for-work-and-travel/
======
contentkraft
Reading guides how to choose a laptop for work and travel always seems to
contain a few things:

1\. it has to be sturdy

2\. it should have a good keyboard & trackpad

But what about the software? I’ve come across a lot of people that bought
MacBooks only to realise that they actually needed Windows (to run specific
software). I don’t think installing Windows on a Mac is a bad idea but why not
think about the software first and buy the hardware according to your needs?

What do you think?

------
herbst
Thinkpad. Good keyboard. Good battery. Good everything

Edit:// The article claims that aluminium is somehow more sturdy than any
plastic. How comes they aint even MIL certified then? I throw mz thinkpad on
the ground regularly and it barely has scratches where every macbook would be
broken.

~~~
contentkraft
I know the top model Thinkpads are very durable and are tested under extreme
conditions. But those aren’t made from plastic alone as far as I know but use
polycarbonate, magnesium, carbon fibre, metal hinges and so on.

------
moondev
My mid 2015 15" pro boots osx windows and linux. I spend most of my time in
solus os. It has fantastic support for MacBooks.

~~~
contentkraft
Haven’t heard of Solus before. I will check it out.

